# تحديث الويندوز الى sp3 دون تغيير الويندوز



## tonylovejesus (10 يونيو 2009)

*سلام الفادى*
*هل تحب تحديث الويندوز الى SP3 دون تغيير الويندوز.*

*XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) (Service Pack ONLY*

*و هذا عن تجربة *

*التحديث للنسخ الأتية من الويندوز فقط System Requirements*

*Windows XP Home Edition 
Windows XP Professional Edition
Windows XP Service Pack 1
Windows XP Service Pack 2*

*حجم الملف 316 MB*

*The download is 316MB (MD5 hash: bb25707c919dd835a9d9706b5725af5 and contains some 1,100 hotfixes and patches.*


*Direct links from MS:*


*إختر اللغة التى تريدها و يكون عليها الويندوز .*


* English *

*here*

*French*

*here
*
* Spanish 
*
*here*


*هام جدا 
بعد الإنتهاء من التحميل و بداية التحديث ...... قم بغلق كل البرامج المفتوحة ....
أيضا التحديث يأخذ من الوقت حوالى 15 الى 20 دقيقة فلا تقلق .*

*بعد التحديث قم بعمل Restart للجهاز 
ثم إذهب الى كلمة MY Computer و عمل كليك يمين و إختار Properties
و ستجد الأتى .*




*مبروك متنسوش الردود
*​*
*


----------



## tonylovejesus (11 يونيو 2009)

*ودا رابط اللغة العربية للتحديث*​ 
*here *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tonylovejesus (11 يونيو 2009)

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا يـــــــــــــــــا kokoman  على المرور الجميل  *​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## The White Knight (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك يا جميل بس رابط ال Englishمابيشتغلش بيديني The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## youhana16 (6 يوليو 2009)

*المقع مش شغاليا تونى ياريت تشوفه تانى مع الشكر*


----------



## tonylovejesus (22 يوليو 2009)

*فعلا كلامكم صح انا شوفت الروابط والشركة قفلت الروابط كلها
​*
الرابط الصحيح 
اضغط tony


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يوليو 2009)

*الاخير بس اللي شغال
ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (5 أغسطس 2009)

العفو اى خدمة يا بيشو


----------

